# Mckenzie  16h 6 yrs old chestnut gelding - not stolen



## Pebbles (11 February 2011)

Tryin to trace Mckenzie aka Flash Harry sold in Kent fairly recently.  Gorgeous handsome boy with huge character and always with ears pricked.  Large diamond star on face and 4 whites, missing him dreadfully, any news greatly appreciated.


----------



## pheline (11 February 2011)

I have no information sorry but, is there any chance he was sold by Kent Horse Producers, I saw his advert a while ago and I was interested but never got round to it.


----------



## Frozen Hoof Boots (11 February 2011)

I looked at McKenzie on the Kent Horse Producers website.  Thought he was lovely and enquired about him.  Had an old injury on one leg as I recall.
The guy at the time wanted alot of money for him and then I saw recently he was reduced by a couple of k.
http://www.youtube.com/user/kenthorseproducers#p/u/15/7Qqv5_z352E 
Stephen Hendry on 07711 656 754

Hope that helps.  Best of luck.


----------



## Pebbles (11 February 2011)

Yes, thats my boy - he has disappeared off website but not sure if he has sold - long story but he does have veterinary issues, the best horse ever though with tons of jumping potential.  Hoping someone now has him in a loving home, would love to hear news anyone.  Thanks for your responses x


----------



## martlin (11 February 2011)

In that video he wasn't sound behind... right hind, is that his veterinary issue?


----------



## Pebbles (11 February 2011)

It didn't used to be :-(????


----------



## Frozen Hoof Boots (12 February 2011)

OP why don't you call the dealer on the number and ask if he'll pass your details onto the new owner?


----------



## Pebbles (13 February 2011)

If only it were that straight :-(


----------



## Cuffey (13 February 2011)

Ask the Passport Issuing Organisation if they have been advised of change of ownership

It may be possible for them to pass on a letter from you to new owners.


----------



## Pebbles (13 February 2011)

Thank you - things are not as transparent as they would appear but I cannot disclose all on open forum - suffice it to say the above suggestions are not possible sadly


----------



## Pebbles (14 February 2011)

Found him!!! Living happily in his lovely new home - thank you all for your help and thank you to who let me know his whereabouts and to his new owner who is loving him like I did - happy ending!!


----------



## galaxy (15 February 2011)

Am pretty sure a member on here bought him and subsequently returned him when his "issues" came to light.

I will pm her and point her in the direction of this thread.


----------



## galaxy (15 February 2011)

lol Pebbles!!   You've changed your name!!  Just went to pm you to show you YOUR thread!!


----------



## HorseyLyn (16 February 2011)

I love a happy ending


----------



## Pebbles (16 February 2011)

galaxy23 said:



			lol Pebbles!!   You've changed your name!!  Just went to pm you to show you YOUR thread!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanx anyway hun - its such a relief, love him. x


----------

